# Rome!



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, so I haven't seen a lot about Rome. No one where I live has one (granted, snowboarders are as common in Indiana as purple flying monkeys), so I thought I would put up my opinions on my Rome gear.

My board is a Rome Anthem 158. I got it for 250 I think. I have Rome Arsenal bindings that I bought because I couldn't find any 390's. They were all sold out.

I love the board and I'd recommend it to anyone who likes riding all mountain. I haven't had it anywhere great yet, but it handles machine groomed snow like a dream. It's great during our peak season here (which lasts all of 32 minutes) but also handles the melting stuff really well. It's really light and responsive and much faster than I would have expected.

The bindings are just right for me. They're not too stiff and not too soft. They work really well with my DK IV boots. 

I sincerely think Rome is an excellent brand, or at least the Anthem is an excellent board. I get compliments on it because no one knows who the heck Rome is around here. But the important thing is that it rides extremely well. It's almost hard to fall sometimes. I do crazy stuff and come out ok even though I should probably have died. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Great review - I've been looking into Rome the last few days, and so far from what I've read - they make a rad board. I just may pick myself up an Anthem.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome review! Heard lots of good stuff about Rome so the wife picked up a Rome Vinyl and is quite impressed at the workmanship.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Rome is for suckers! Just kidding. They make a great board and are definitely making a name for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i ride a roam vinyl, but don't really know enough to say how it is. it's only the 2nd board i've ridden, but it seemed to do me well last season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Good review, thanks for that. I just posted a thread asking about the rome anthem. i guess I should have kept reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

i just got a rome agent and some 390's. havent got to ride it yet but from what i've heard rome is comin out with some sick gear. i've heard nothing but good things about the 390's


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shwerd nice review. I personally have both an Anthem and an Agent they both are great boards. My Agent has a set of 390s on it and they are great bindings as well. And the company on a whole is great to deal with.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Well here comes a Rome Flag review for all the big footed fellas out there... This board is hands down the quickest edge to edge wide board I've ever ridden and I've been on way too many to count at this point. Super easy to ride and snap off the tail like I have never seen. I'm coming from a Ride Decade Wide 165 and this is a 168 and it rides smaller than the 165 did. The edge hold even on the east coast ice has been pretty good so far though more riding of it is necessary to give a full review the initial is that it's outstanding and I would recomend to anyone with a wide foot looking for a super quick snappy, all mountain ride


----------

